# what is the difference between paroon sharks and iridescent sharks?



## platies pwn

title says all


----------



## cossie

the obvious differense is the fin and tail tips, paroons have more longer and sharper tips.
it can be determined easily if they are more than 4 - 5" long. smaller ones almost look like the same but the color of paroons is more black and iridescents are dark blue when theyr young.


----------



## alvinjimenez

Hey guys I’m new here: from tropical country of Philippines: i would like to share my experience and knowledge about Paroon and ID shark; we have a lot of that species here.

*Paroon other name*: commonly known here High Fin Hammerhead:/Pangasius Sanitwongsei/giant chow praya/ 

*Body figure*: pointed High Fin : mouth and head wider than ID shark. dark gray color and white silvery to its bottom.


*ID Shark other name*: Iridescent id shark/Hammerhead/Pangasius hypophthalmus/
*body figure*: Fins not hard and Not pointed; dark gray slanted 2 to 3 stripe color to silvery or there is all white color.

*Experience*

i give my 3 inches id shark to my friend and place it to 5 gallon tank only and it was 6
years ago, until now the fish is alive. the fish only grow to 8 inches only. he only feed sinking pellet.
the price of ID shark that is 3 to 4inches = 25.00 pesos or $0.45 USD only.


*Now my Paroon Experience *

Now i acquire 2 paroon 3 to 4 inches for only 300.00 pesos or only $6.00 dollar USD there. i notice the other one is balloon shape.

Im very observant. i place it in 20 gal tank only 36 inches L x 18 inches H x 10 inches W.

My paroon not eat for 3 weeks. when i feed my paroon they swim away from food and panic, but i know paroon eat anything. i gave them fresh food from my refrigerator. Small slice meat pork/slice fish meat /sinking pellet/floating /frozen crab stick meat/fish balls nuggets fish flavor/or live guppy fish. but he swim away and don’t eat. then one time at night i see he grab floating small dead fish.

i switch my observation at night'' *no light is on.* everything is dark i have only one led light or very small flashlight to limit the light. i notice that the behavior of paroon change at night it becomes a monster. A normal swimming at night become hunter swimming when light is out i don’t know how they can see without light.

i observed they ate what they encounter, from meat that i give to live fish. Then i see their stomach is big. And so big i thought they die because of too much food. But they vomit excess food in their stomach. 

that is why every morning i saw dead fish with form in 30 degree angle body something is swallow and out again.

the following day i control feeding.

this is amazing their skin is translucent when i open the light every morning their color is almost white but after a few second it turn to black. or the original color of paroon. 

*take note:* too much food is bad for your fish.

*Medication experience.*

My paroon become sick i see a lot of ich in their skin and fin rot their skin is become salty look. i expect that my paroon dye after 4 or 5 days. i search for medication. ill only find Ocean free general medication. in two days i see the result, its healed but not all there is left in their skin. they called resistant ich. so i search for antibacterial but the problem not available in my country so i try human anti bacterial erythromycin 500mg 1 capsule and apply to 20 gal i dissolve this first to a water then testing first, i put some guppy to small tank and place small amount of medicine if they die but they did not die.

2nd day i put another human anti bacterial Clarithromycin 250 mg (medicine of my kids 3yrs old :liquid type) i put it in a cup almost 5 drops mixed with water then dissolved and apply to may 20 gal tank.

*Result*: my two paroon totally healed and now healthy including their tank mates oscar albino bala shark tinfoil barb. Parrot and other live fish for feeding purposes (guppies)

Under medication i replace almost 15 percent of water every day.

i am not suggested human antibacterial ill used it because anti bacterial for fish is not available in my country.


----------



## lohachata

alvin...just in case you haven't noticed............i see that you have responded to a couple of threads....this one is 2 years old and another is 4 years old.....


----------



## alvinjimenez

OH, sorry for my mistake. im just sharing. em i offend others? please tell me Sir. since I em new here,


----------



## lohachata

oh no , i didn't mean you were offending anybody....just that you were posting on old threads...
any reliable information , and especially that from personal experience is valuable..

welcome to fishforums by the way..


----------



## alvinjimenez

oh i see.. thank you very much and God bless you sir'' do you have any sugestion where do share my experience?


----------



## Obsidian

Hi Alvin!

The best place you can do a single post about your experience is to make a tread in "Fish Articles" though it is not an "article" it is the kind of information that is usually found in one so that's where I would put it. It looks like you have done a lot of work with it!

Welcome aboard


----------



## TheOldSalt

This happens all the time with new members, since every thread is "new" to them.
No problem. Thanks for sharing the info!


----------



## alvinjimenez

hi Sir Obsidian. Good morning,,

the message Box here is no limit in terms of number of character that can be input unlike others, that it means fishforums can allow to create a long massege or maybe essay type. 

Why we save knowledge and expirience to share if we have so much?

Sharing a knowledge, Expirience cannot form in single sentence. i want readers to be satisfied. after reading ''article'' comments and question will start to raise. and great forum will start. Dislike and like, bad and good comment will raise also and that is normal. like what happen now.


----------

